# My Golden Retriever is scare of water/shower. Please help!



## TheOne0916 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a 2 yrs old Golden Retriever. She's been with us since she was a puppy at 3 month. She is very nice and friendly. We lover her a lot. However, she has a huge problem with water. She doesn't want to be anywhere near a bath spray or a water hydrovalve. She doesn't want to going into pool as well. I have a very hard time giving her a bath. At the beginning, I thought maybe professional help her get use to water, so I took her to Petco. The staff in PetCo spent 4 hours on her and told me that it's hard to get her washed. She won't move when the bath spray is on. 

I really don't know what to do to solve this problem. I thought Golden loves water. Anyone could help? Any tips? 

Thank you!!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

About all I can offer are a few tips. Use *lots* of high value treats if she even looks toward the water. Keep on doing that, eventually she will get in the bathtub. It worked for my guy. He doesn't really like water either, but as you can see he accepts being bathed. 






TheOne0916 said:


> Any tips?
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

For a dog that's as scared of water as your golden, 4 hours of pulling, pushing, and tugging isn't going to do anything. Sure, she might be washed eventually, but wouldn't everyone concerned rather that she gets into the tub on her own?
As I said in my other answer, treats, lots of treats and some sort of marker like a clicker. Click and treat at the exact moment she looks to the water, you might be surprised at how quickly she'll decide to get in the bath. 



TheOne0916 said:


> The staff in PetCo spent 4 hours on her and told me that it's hard to get her washed. She won't move when the bath spray is on.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

We should make the bathe interesting for dog in every manner, firstly you will need to find a proper location to wash your dog. Bath time should always suitable that your dog enjoys. You want to avoid the place that will get muddy or ruined with lots of water. In this way outside location is the best. You can Get your dog on a clean, elevated object, like a table or stool, for easy access.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm having a similar problem. We have to use the bathtub. 

I spent 10-15 minutes twice a day having our pup near/in the bathtub and rewarded with treats. Eventually I'd turn the water on (but wouldn't get him wet) and give him treats. We worked up to eating treats right next to the running water without any signs of stress


----------



## Piglet44 (Feb 16, 2013)

I dont know how often people have to bathe their dogs. Fortunately with the little hair that he has we really only have to bathe him when he finds a mud puddle or wrestles with the neighbours Staffies when its wet out.

We too had a lot of trouble with Gir at bath time to start. He would start barking and whining like a little kid ("I DONT WANNA BATH!!!). After some really loud commands and herding him toward the tub he eventually jumps in with a little help. Over time he has resigned himself to the fact that the bath is gonna happen whether he wants it or not and now will jump in with little or no barking. But he always shoots this dejected look at me once he is in as if to say "you're a BIG MEANY!"

First time I turned on the shower wand to rinse he screamed and launched out of the tub. Odd because he loves it when we turn the hose on him outside in the summer. Wetting and rinsing with a plastic bowl was the solution. Now that he is becoming calmer in the bath I have started turning the shower wand on really low to rinse his back and undercarriage but the head is still off limits. Every bath ends with a BIG cookie and a slightly damp wrestle.


----------



## Mollie_Jax (Aug 28, 2014)

My dog Mollie takes two people to bath, she hates baths....she is also almost 90#. My husky jax we thought was good with baths according to his previous owner but he doesnt like them either.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have a walk in shower? I find it easier to bathe my dogs in one vs. a bathtub. I use a hand held shower head, which I can turn on/off as needed. This way, the dog can get in the shower with the water off at first, and I can slide the glass doors shut to block exit. As already stated, treats, lots of treats! Maybe feed the dog in the tub/shower to make it a good place?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Baxter isn't really a huge fan of water either. At least not sprayed water. Any sitting water like a pond he is in that in a second. But when I try to give him a bath I have to tie him to something and basically have the hose or shower head touching him for him to not be as freaked out. It helps him if my hands are on him while the water is pouring on him.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

Some dogs are their who are afraid of water, because they don't know about the water, they are unaware from different sources of water. You can just make your dog to use too of water by giving a proper training, you can train your dog to be accepting of water gradually. You can use different strategies to take out the fear of water from his mind. You just clean your dog in putting it long tub full of water, play with him in the rain with his favorite toy. May all this technique will help you.


----------

